# Central Connecticut - Looking for players/DMs



## Ghendar

I'm trying to get a group together in the central CT area. I was trying to play organizer among a group of potential people but I've decided to just forego all that and post a thread.

Looking for around five or maybe six total people, including a DM. Looking for people willing to play every week or every other week on either Friday or possibly Saturday.

If you live in the central CT area and/or are willing to drive to this area and are interested in playing or DMing, please post to this thread or send me a PM.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Varianor Abroad

I am interested in learning more, though I have a lot of commitments right now. I live in the area. I will have more free time after the Christmas holidays of course. Can you define "central" please?  

My email is bill followed by a dot followed by collins with the @gmail dot you know what. If you want to get some idea of what I'm like, look for "varianor" on LiveJournal.


----------



## AutoSponge

*Count me in*

I'm in Manchester, which is about as central as it gets I think.  I'll email ya personal contact details and such.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Can you define "central" please?




Aparently the Norwich area


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Heh heh. Okay, CT's small enough that I'll grant that. Norwich is an hour and a half from my house. Thanks Mav for the info!


----------



## Ghendar

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> I am interested in learning more, though I have a lot of commitments right now. I live in the area. I will have more free time after the Christmas holidays of course. Can you define "central" please?
> 
> My email is bill followed by a dot followed by collins with the @gmail dot you know what. If you want to get some idea of what I'm like, look for "varianor" on LiveJournal.




"Central" CT would be defined by myself as the Hartford area and surrounding towns. I'm in New Britain.


----------



## Ghendar

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Aparently the Norwich area




I've been in contact with a couple guys in the Norwich area as well as one person in New Haven. However, getting everyone to meet together is a bit difficult. No one is too thrilled about traveling.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

New Britain is fine by me. That's in quite reasonable driving range of my house. That said, timing until after the holidays is, of course, miserable if you're a working stiff. So yeah, I'm curious.


----------



## Seonaid

I'm the one in New Haven, and I'm definitely still interested. Traveling sucks, but I'll do it for a good game!


----------



## Ghendar

Biggest obstacle right now is a play location. A buddy of mine might be able to get us space at the Univ of Hartford.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

That would be ideal. Assuming I can negotiate with my wife, I'd definitely be interested. Any particular likes/dislikes?


----------



## Kishin

Just wanted to say I'm also interested. I'm down in North Haven at the moment (So, right outside of New Haven, essentially), but New Britain is a bit closer than my Stamford game.


----------



## Malik23

Hey there, If this is still being organized, I'm interested in playing. I live in New Haven, but am happy to travel or host. I've sent an email to Ghendar - got your email off another thread here looking for CT players. My addy is aapbridge at that yahoo site.


----------



## Seonaid

Yay! Another New Havener (Havenite?)!


----------



## Malik23

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yay! Another New Havener (Havenite?)!



   I'll warn you now though, I've got horrible habits you wouldn't want to pick up    I ride a motorcycle and smoke cigars like it's my job, though not at the same time.


----------



## Seonaid

The only question I have is--what kind of motorcycle?


----------



## Ghendar

Malik23 said:
			
		

> I'll warn you now though, I've got horrible habits you wouldn't want to pick up    I ride a motorcycle and smoke cigars like it's my job, though not at the same time.




Well, seeing as how we are trying to find space to play at the Univ of Hartford, the whole smoking thing might be an issue. A buddy of mine works there and it's the best location option right now.

I'm still trying to get that set up, but it might not be settled until after the holidays.


----------



## Marchen

I've been looking to try and get into a new D&D group in CT. I like in the Waterbury/Litchfield area and don't mind travelling, as long as it isn't *too* far.


----------



## Malik23

Ghendar said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how we are trying to find space to play at the Univ of Hartford, the whole smoking thing might be an issue. A buddy of mine works there and it's the best location option right now.
> 
> I'm still trying to get that set up, but it might not be settled until after the holidays.



Not being able to smoke for a while is not a problem, nor is travelling to Hartford, I can always smoke in the car  Anyway, I assumed there would be little happening before the holidays, but I think I posted in the other thread, I can also host if needed/wanted in New Haven.

As far as the bike, it's a Kawasaki Vulcan 800, sitting covered behind my house right now as it's too damn cold to ride


----------



## CTSparky

*I'm in ith the following caveats*

Hi guys I wanted to let you know that I'm interested too. 
I can aso provide space at my office, but it is located in Tolland (The quiet corner), and the only smoking would be outside the premises.

For times available it would be:
Monday after 7pm
Tuesday after 7pm
Wednesday after 7m
Thursay not available
Friday hmm.. would rather not go there (but I will for the right game, may the lord help me)
Weekends are out

Also although weekly would be great if we had every other week or one long session (even in the weekends) one a month that would be fine. (I can rationalize  once every 2 weeks or once a month more to my other half)

I live in Manchester, but unless very important I'd rather not impose on my Fiancee.

After the holidays would be great too.


----------



## Ghendar

To everyone here who has expressed interest........

Please email me at ghendar@gmail.com and include your ENWorld screename. I'd like to get a master list going of all those who'd like to play.


----------



## Ghendar

Thanks for the responses everyone. I'm compiling a list of all those who are interested. I'm going to try to set up a game date sometime after New Years. I'm thinking it's best to wait until after the holidays to start.

I'll be in touch


----------



## docilej

*Looking for DM/players (Sunday nights/Windsor CT)*

Hi all...My Sunday night (6:30p-10p) crew is looking for another player or two. Actually we really need a DM, but another player would be good. We lost a few lately. We're based out of Windsor,CT. We're down to four people (ages 29-40) and our group has been together 10+ years. 

I maintain a site for the group:  http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/wrrc/
You can reach me at "pickle_barrel@hotmail.com"


----------



## Ghendar

Bump 

I'll be in contact with everyone after the holidays so we can try to set up a time and day for us to start.


----------



## Seonaid

Woohoo! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Malik23

Definitely, give me a shout when you are scheduling a game.


----------



## Seonaid

If anyone is in the New Haven area and looking for a game a bit closer than Manchester, there may be one starting up soon. It'd be Greyhawk, point-buy (32), and Saturday nights. DM is already set, he just needs some players. I don't know the guy, just have been in touch via email, but I can put you in touch with him and hopefully something will get started.


----------



## CTSparky

*A game is firing up in Manchester*

To those interested a game is being fired up by a GM in Manchester.  It is a homebrew setting and will probably be played 12 tims a month at "The Grid" located in downtown Manchester.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Twelve times a month?


----------



## Seonaid

The Saturday night Greyhawk game in New Haven has been set. It's 32-point buy, max gold, any 3.5 books. It'll be Saturday nights from 6 to 10 (or so) at the DM's house. If you're interested (we might be looking for another player or two), email me through my profile.

EDIT: The game will be in East Haven. It starts this Saturday (I believe), but we are still looking for players, so don't hesitate to email me.


----------



## Ghendar

Looks like the Manchester game has been set up for a possible 2/3 start. I emailed some folks to let them know, but if you didn't get my email, let me know.


----------



## buddhabob

*New Haven area game starting up!*

Old-timey DM starting up a 3.5 ed D&D game in New Haven area (New Haven/Hamden/West Haven, etc.) game on Sunday afternoons.  If you are interested please pm me.  Also, please include your age, gaming experience (none actually needed), preferred type of game, your style of play and what you'd like to play.

It is in a homebrew campaign world.  Nothing too fruity.  Nice gritty "bring out your dead, bring out you dead" kind of world.

Buddhabob!


----------



## Malik23

buddhabob said:
			
		

> Old-timey DM starting up a 3.5 ed D&D game in New Haven area (New Haven/Hamden/West Haven, etc.) game on Sunday afternoons.  If you are interested please pm me.  Also, please include your age, gaming experience (none actually needed), preferred type of game, your style of play and what you'd like to play.
> 
> It is in a homebrew campaign world.  Nothing too fruity.  Nice gritty "bring out your dead, bring out you dead" kind of world.
> 
> Buddhabob!



Hey there, not sure why, but I can't PM you. Anyway, I'm in new haven and would be interested. Shoot me an email at aapbridge at yahoo dot com.


----------

